# Applying for jobs



## Meg1984 (Mar 23, 2012)

I have managed to apply for 3 jobs, one a day for the last 3 days.

I am so proud of myself for getting this far. Up until now I have been having bad anxiety even looking at the job/recruitment websites, never mind actually applying for any jobs. 

I will have to face the next challenge if I get called for an interview!!


----------



## mean mr mustard (Oct 26, 2010)

Meg1984 said:


> I have managed to apply for 3 jobs, one a day for the last 3 days.
> 
> I am so proud of myself for getting this far. Up until now I have been having bad anxiety even looking at the job/recruitment websites, never mind actually applying for any jobs.
> 
> I will have to face the next challenge if I get called for an interview!!


 Good JOB!! Feel the fear and do it anyway


----------



## KelsKels (Oct 4, 2011)

Thats awesome  Ive only had the nerve to apply to one place. But Im hoping Ill be able to do a bit more soon.


----------



## Meg1984 (Mar 23, 2012)

Thanks guys, now I'm fearful to look at my inbox or answer my phone in case they contact me - eeek!!


----------



## maureens (Mar 26, 2012)

Congratulations! I do the same thing when I apply for a job then I'm scared the phone.


----------



## Meg1984 (Mar 23, 2012)

KelsKels said:


> Thats awesome  Ive only had the nerve to apply to one place. But Im hoping Ill be able to do a bit more soon.


It is scary, that's for sure


----------



## James_Russell (Aug 26, 2011)

Great job.

I'm in a similar position at the moment. I need to start applying


----------



## EmergencyChocolate (Aug 12, 2011)

That's awesome! About two weeks ago, I went into about a dozen places asking to fill out an application. I got nervous at first but it got easier as I kept doing it. I got hired just last week, and now I'm looking around for a second job for the summer. 

Good luck!


----------



## Meg1984 (Mar 23, 2012)

EmergencyChocolate said:


> That's awesome! About two weeks ago, I went into about a dozen places asking to fill out an application. I got nervous at first but it got easier as I kept doing it. I got hired just last week, and now I'm looking around for a second job for the summer.
> 
> Good luck!


That's great - good on you!! :clap


----------



## Meg1984 (Mar 23, 2012)

a pers0n said:


> Great job.
> 
> I'm in a similar position at the moment. I need to start applying


Good luck with the job-hunting


----------



## Moment of Clarity (Nov 3, 2011)

Good work.










Meg1984 said:


> I will have to face the next challenge if I get called for an interview!!


For the interview all I can say is practice a lot. I just recently went for my first interview (it went well) however I almost completely relied on what I practiced in advance for my anwsers. Even if you don't need to rely on them, it can make the interview much more comfortable having anwsers prepared in advance to fall back on (if needed).

The main question I spent a long time planning my answer to was "Tell me about yourself".


----------



## Meg1984 (Mar 23, 2012)

Moment of Clarity said:


> Good work.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have an interview! Thank you - I'm going to take your suggestion on board and write out practice questions and answers tomorrow. Anything to keep the anxiety under control....breathe breathe breathe...!!


----------



## Moment of Clarity (Nov 3, 2011)

Meg1984 said:


> I have an interview! Thank you - I'm going to take your suggestion on board and write out practice questions and answers tomorrow


 Sounds good. If you still need it I found this YouTube channel helpful.


> Anything to keep the anxiety under control....*breathe breathe breathe*...!!


Make sure you're not breathing too much. It could exacerbate stress and anxiety!
I've only recently become aware of this and I was really surprised to realize that in the moments where I'm stressed and feeling breathless, my attempts to "catch my breath" were actually making things much worse.

In short if your breathing frequency is too high, you will not have enough C02, which causes a number of issues.

I can't find the original website that I was reading about over-breathing/hyperventilation right now however here is a different one with a good summary.


----------



## andy1984 (Aug 18, 2006)

good luck with the interview Meg. i'm applying for jobs too. its hard work.


----------



## simpleindian (Oct 25, 2011)

gud luck with that...i will also start apllying for jobs very soon...once iam done with my masters


----------



## Meg1984 (Mar 23, 2012)

Thanks. I was successful at the interview and now I have a 'work trial'. I am please and terrified in equal amounts  lol


----------



## iLLmanic562 (Mar 23, 2012)

Seems like a lot of people are in the same position as me of being terrified to even apply to a job. It's just everything that goes with it...calling people, knowing you are going to get a response (well hopefully) back, the whole interview thing, etc...maan I want to escape far away to a deserted island somewhere like Guiligan..but at least he had Ginger and Mary Ann the lucky ******* lol


----------



## Insanityonthego (Jul 5, 2010)

Working is a necessity, there's no way out really. Especially when you're on your own.


----------



## Higgins (Apr 19, 2012)

Insanityonthego said:


> Working is a necessity, there's no way out really. Especially when you're on your own.


Very true... and as overwhelming as it may be for some, you always have to remember that there are others out there who have the same fears and doubts that you do, so you are not alone. I know a lot of people are afraid to go on interviews (myself included!) especially, though a good thing to keep in mind is that even if you _do _somehow "mess up" or embarrass yourself - chances are that you'll never see that person again (unless you live in a _really _small town).

On the other hand, if you do great... then, awesome! I know us people who have SA tend to over think things a lot, but it's best to think that, in the realm of all things, you messing up a few answers on an interview is nothing compared to how many times you've likely had successful conversations.


----------



## iLLmanic562 (Mar 23, 2012)

Dinner said:


> Very true... and as overwhelming as it may be for some, you always have to remember that there are others out there who have the same fears and doubts that you do, so you are not alone. I know a lot of people are afraid to go on interviews (myself included!) especially, though a good thing to keep in mind is that even if you _do _somehow "mess up" or embarrass yourself - chances are that you'll never see that person again (unless you live in a _really _small town).
> 
> On the other hand, if you do great... then, awesome! I know us people who have SA tend to over think things a lot, but it's best to think that, in the realm of all things, you messing up a few answers on an interview is nothing compared to how many times you've likely had successful conversations.


Your words are encouraging. I need to apply more of that for when I go job hunting


----------



## name (Apr 1, 2012)

good stuff, i know how you feel, i find this type of stuff gets better once you force yourself to do it. Next time its easier, until one day you just don`t care and do it without stressing out..

Hope you get one of the jobs!


----------

